# A quick 109 to relax



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And by "relax" I mean I messed up the canopy, got the antenna crooked, lost one slat, kept breaking off the pitot and the aileron balances, etc, etc...

This is a good old 1/48 Hasegawa kit from 1991, of a Bf-109F-4/Trop in desert colors. The decals had yellowed, but luckily the numbers WERE yellow! :lol: I replaced the crosses from an Aeromaster sheet. True Details cockpit from the same era.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sehr Wunderbar! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks great from here!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> And by "relax" I mean I messed up the canopy, got the antenna crooked, lost one slat, kept breaking off the pitot and the aileron balances, etc, etc...


Can't figure for the life of me why you'd want to "mess up the canopy, get the antenna crooked, lose one slat, kept breaking off the pitot and the aileron balances, etc, etc..."  

To each his own I suppose? :lol:

Carl-


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great Job!I like the Gustav too!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

For some reason I can't view the pictures...anybody else not seeing these?


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, my website provider has gone down *AGAIN*. 

Here's the pix:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice! I wish my serious projects turned out that well.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another fine job!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

I can see your pictures now, it was well worth the wait to see them.:thumbsup:


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yay, my website is finally up again after a full frickin WEEK. :freak:

Time to find a new host.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking plane! Not sure I've seen them in color (models or real things) in that tan color before--looks great though!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's Reichsluftfahrtministerium (RLM) 79 "Desert Yellow", standard for the North Africa theater. 
jp


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Donner und blitzen!! or whatever you say, that is superb work; a paintjob and finish like that would take me for ever.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mo' bigger pics, now that my website is fixed:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bf109f4trop.html


----------

